# Extra-thin tweezers



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello,

Anybody know where I can get extra thin tweezers like this locally?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just got mine on ebay for a couple bucks


----------

